# Hensley Arrow



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

do you have pictures? It might help it sell


----------



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

For some reason pictures aren't loading for me. I do have some on my craigslist ad, so lets try a link there.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/rvs/2371142298.html


----------



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

SOLD


----------

